
Are the police trying to stop you taking cellphone video? Your rights. - everybodyknows
https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/media/are-the-police-trying-to-stop-you-from-taking-that-cellphone-video-check-your-first-amendment-rights/2020/06/24/62012346-b636-11ea-a8da-693df3d7674a_story.html
======
dimator
I recently found out about Mobile Justice apps that stream your recording
directly to your state's ACLU, so that even if your phone is siezed the
recording is not destroyed.

California's:

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.aclu.mobil...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.aclu.mobile.justice.ca)

------
jwineinger
Paywalled

~~~
monkin
No, it’s not.

~~~
kremlin
you probably just haven't used up your free article count yet.

